# Antialiasing-Tool von Durante released!



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. Dezember 2013)

Habt ihr dieses Problem schon mal gehabt?
Ihr wolltet jemanden kurz und knapp zeigen, wie toll doch hochqualitatives Antialaising ist und das wirklich jeder es eigentlich braucht, egal ob auf Konsolen oder am PC!
Und, dass es toll wäre, wenn die GPU-Hersteller endlich OGSSAA und SGSSAA in allen APIs zur Verfügung stellen würden.
Und dann merkt ihr:
Verdammt!
Es gibt doch gar kein Spiel, in dem man per Knopfdruck durch alle Arten von AntiAlaising wechseln kann. Und Spiele, die sich fast perfekt für die Präsentation von Vorteilen durch Antialiasing eignen, haben immer so elendig lange Ladezeiten, dass der Gast, dem man doch nur "kurz diese fantastische Glättung" zeigen wollte, in der Zwischenzeit längst gelangweilt ist?

Dann haben wir nun alle endlich ein tolles Tool geschenkt bekommen:
Der Erfinder des DarkSoul und DeadlyPremonitionFixes hat ein derartiges Tool kreiiert, das OGSSAA, SGSSAA,MSAA, FXAA, SMAA und alle Kombination der Techniken gegeneinander antreten lässt.
Natürlich gewinnt, wie immer, 128xMGSSAA (2x2 OGSSAA+32xSGSSAA), trotzdem ist das Tool aber gutes Anschauungsmaterial!

Das einzige, was wirklich fehlt, sind höhere Auflösungen, das Fenster lässt sich leider nicht in der größe verändern.
Ansonsten kann ich dieses etwas über 3 MiB große Toolchen nur wärmstens empfehlen!
Aliasing and Anti-aliasing Comparison Tool | metaclassofnilblog


----------



## Xtreme RS (31. Dezember 2013)

Kleiner Tipp, macht mal das Programm auf und schaut z.B. im MSI-Afterburner nach der GPU-Speicherauslastung, wenn die Modi durchgeschaltet werden!


----------



## Voodoo2 (31. Dezember 2013)

128xMGSSAA gewinnt  echt hard 
und nur für große jungs


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Dezember 2013)

Na endlich hat die GTX Titan einen Sinn


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Na endlich hat die GTX Titan einen Sinn


 
Leider nein---um die 6GiB Ram mit der wenigen Geometrie  der Testszene auszulasten, bräuchte man schätzungsweise 128x128 OGSSAA


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2013)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> 128x128 OGSSAA



*Tim Taylor Grunz*
 Hach, irgendwann...


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Dezember 2013)

Könnte man mit dem Tool Spiele wie Need for Speed Hot Pursuit endlich in schön spielen? Also generell Spiele die absolut keine AA Modi besitzen?!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Könnte man mit dem Tool Spiele wie Need for Speed Hot Pursuit endlich in schön spielen? Also generell Spiele die absolut keine AA Modi besitzen?!


 
Nein, kann man nicht. Das Tool ist nur dafür da die unterschiedlichen AntiAlaising-Modi zu an einigen Objekten zu testen---schau dir einfach mal den Link in der News an!


Für HotPursuit kann ich dir aber trotzdem helfen, dafür gibt es ein AntiAlaising-Bit!
3DCenter Forum - Antialiasing - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 18
Einziger Haken---das Bit hellt das Bild leicht auf, aber das sollte sich verkraften lassen!
Wozu gibt es denn sonst Gammakalibrierungen im Treiber? 

Falls du dich mit dem Inspector noch nicht auskennst, dann schau dir den ersten Post im dortigen Thread an: 
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=490867


----------



## Galford (31. Dezember 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Könnte man mit dem Tool Spiele wie Need for Speed Hot Pursuit endlich in schön spielen? Also generell Spiele die absolut keine AA Modi besitzen?!



Oder du wendest Downsampling an, was bei einer Nvidia-Grafikkarte kinderleicht geht. Evtl. in Kombination mit FXAA und etwas Nachschärfen mit Sweet FX. So mach ich das. Und zu was gibt es im Optionsmenü des Spiel eigentlich die Möglichkeit die Helligkeit zu ändern? Selbst wenn es etwas dunkler oder heller wird, kann man es ja evtl. darüber ausgleichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Gut, könnte vielleicht einen Tick schärfer sein, aber die Screeshots sind alle in voller Fahrt gemacht, und da greift halt auch die Bewegungsunschärfe.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (31. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> *Tim Taylor Grunz*
> Hach, irgendwann...


 Die Regel des abnehmenden Grenzertrages ist dir ein Begriff? XD


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Die Regel des abnehmenden Grenzertrages ist dir ein Begriff? XD


Ach was, den Begriff kennt doch eh kaum jemand:
Schau dir doch mal jeden zweiten AAA-Titel in letzter Zeit an:
Unmengen an Postprozessing-Effekten und Shadern drauf, gern auch noch so viel SSAO drauf, dass das gesamte Bild schwarz wird, aber an Texturen, Polygonen und AntiAlaising wird gespaart---> da ist es doch nur richtig, dass kero81 das genaue Gegenteil fordert 

Spaß beiseite:
Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist, dass man in 1080P ingame keinen Unterschied zwischen 4x4OGSSAA und 128x128 OGSSAA feststellen könnte---so viele Infos passen in die 2.073.600 Pixel sicherlich nicht mehr rein.
Einzige Sache, die man noch bemerken könnte, wäre das verschobene LOD---bei einem LOD-Ar*** wie Assassins Creed wäre das kein Problem.
Aber: In 4320P bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass man auch in der Glättungsqualität noch Unterschiede feststellen könnte 
32 Millionen Pixel---was da alles an Infos drin verarbeitet werden könnten---und ich nem  Gothic I nehm ich schon mit 4x4 OGSSAA@1080P keinerlei Flimmern in Bewegung mehr war...


----------



## KrHome (31. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön um zu verdeutlichen, warum FXAA, MLAA und SMAA (also "Konsolen-AntiAliasing" ) alleine fast nichts bringen. Heutzutage ist Texture- und Subpixel-Aliasing sehr präsent und gerade da versagen die Post-Filter kläglich. 

Von dieser Gras Textur bekomme ich ohne Supersampling nach 10 Sekunden Kopfschmerzen, aber leider sieht man genau sowas heutzutage dauernd. Da hilft auch kein 2 Meter vom Fernseher wegsitzen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Sehr schön um zu verdeutlichen, warum FXAA, MLAA und SMAA (also "Konsolen-AntiAliasing" ) alleine fast nichts bringen. Heutzutage ist Texture- und Subpixel-Aliasing sehr präsent und gerade da versagen die Post-Filter kläglich.
> 
> Von dieser Gras Textur bekomme ich ohne Supersampling nach 10 Sekunden Kopfschmerzen, aber leider sieht man genau sowas heutzutage dauernd. Da hilft auch kein 2 Meter vom Fernseher wegsitzen.


 Ich find es aber auch ganz gut um zu beweisen, dass SubSampling nicht wieder mit SuperSampling auszugleichen ist---selbst mit 8xSGSSAA sieht das gesubsamplte Bild aus wie Grütze 
Interessanter Weise ist das ShaderAliasing dann aber weg---aber sobald man SMAA anschaltet ist es wieder da... 
Soetwas abartiges hätte ich auch nie vermutet!

Und du hast vollkommen recht---die Grastextur zermatscht einem das Hirn in nullkommanix!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Dezember 2013)

Nice. Wurde auch Zeit! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nice. Wurde auch Zeit!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich dachte mir schon fast, dass dir das besonders gefallen würde!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Dezember 2013)

Noch gefälliger wär's, wenn es ein Tool gäbe, um all diese AA-Modi komplkationsfrei in jedem Spiel einzuschalten. Doch das ist leider Utopie ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## KrHome (31. Dezember 2013)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich find es aber auch ganz gut um zu beweisen, dass SubSampling nicht wieder mit SuperSampling auszugleichen ist---selbst mit 8xSGSSAA sieht das gesubsamplte Bild aus wie Grütze


 2x2 OGSSAA + 8x SGSSAA sieht schon geil aus.  (so leicht kann man mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern)

Zu beachten ist, dass die ausgewählten Muster absoluter Worst Case zur Veranschaulichung sind. O.g. Setting dürfte in den meisten Spielen für ein aalglattes Bild sorgen (und 80% Performance kosten).


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Noch gefälliger wär's, wenn es ein Tool gäbe, um all diese AA-Modi komplkationsfrei in jedem Spiel einzuschalten. Doch das ist leider Utopie ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Man darf ja mal träumen, oder?
Wenn man AMD dazu bekommen könnte mehr auf SSAA zu stehen, dann wäre JETZT genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, um die Traum-Spiele API zu basteln:
Ich sag nur: Mantle mit unvermeidlichen Treiber-OGSSAA & SGSSAA-Support---müsste man doch sicher irgendwie reinmogeln können, oder?

Aber dafür ist Mantle höchstwahrscheinlich dann leider zu LowLevel...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> 2x2 OGSSAA + 8x SGSSAA sieht schon geil aus.  (so leicht kann man mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern)
> 
> Zu beachten ist, dass die ausgewählten Muster absoluter Worst Case zur Veranschaulichung sind. O.g. Setting dürfte in den meisten Spielen für ein aalglattes Bild sorgen (und 80% Performance kosten).


Vielleicht, wenn man vorher im CPU-Limit war, ansonsten kostet es mehr Performance, geht eher so in Richtung 95%!

Homeworld I im OpenGl-Mode geht auf meiner 660m damit@60FPS---leider streikt aber die LOD-Verschiebung... 
Besonders schade, da die Schiffe mit besserem LOD echt gut zur Geltung kommen würden!


----------



## KrHome (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe einen Bug (oder eine Treibersperre vom AMD?) gefunden:

Man kann (*zumindest mit einer Radeon*) keinen Mischmodus aus MSAA und SGSSAA - wie man es von Nvidia kennt - einstellen. Wenn man bspw. 8xMSAA einstellt, bewirkt das Setting "of which x are SSAA samples", dass man bei 1 nur 8x MSAA und bei 2-8 direkt 8xSGSSAA erhält.

8xMSAA+2xSGSSAA oder 8xMSAA+4xSGSSAA funktioniert also nicht.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bug (oder eine Treibersperre vom AMD?) gefunden:
> 
> Man kann (*zumindest mit einer Radeon*) keinen Mischmodus aus MSAA und SGSSAA - wie man es von Nvidia kennt - einstellen. Wenn man bspw. 8xMSAA einstellt, bewirkt das Setting "of which x are SSAA samples", dass man bei 1 nur 8x MSAA und bei 2-8 direkt 8xSGSSAA erhält.
> 
> 8xMSAA+2xSGSSAA oder 8xMSAA+4xSGSSAA funktioniert also nicht.


 Auf ner Nvidia funktioniert es auf jeden Fall!
OGSSAA+SGSSAA scheint ja, wie oben von dir beschrieben, zu funktionieren, ich geh aber mal stark von einer Softwareimplementierung und keinem Treiberaufruf wie bei MSAA und SGSSAA aus! (AMD unterstützt das Treibermäßig ja leider nicht)

Übrigens, ne kleine Anekdote am Rande: Wenn ich das Programm probiere auf meiner IntelHD 4000 auszuführen, schmiert es direkt ab


----------



## Geldmann3 (31. Dezember 2013)

Mit meiner R9 290 scheint auch alles zu funktionieren, doch wenn ich die Taste für FXAA drücke, sie dann noch mal drücke um zu SMAA zu kommen und sie anschließend noch einmal bestätige, stürzt der Grafiktreiber ab.


----------



## stolle80 (1. Januar 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Oder du wendest Downsampling an, was bei einer Nvidia-Grafikkarte kinderleicht geht. Evtl. in Kombination mit FXAA und etwas Nachschärfen mit Sweet FX. So mach ich das. Und zu was gibt es im Optionsmenü des Spiel eigentlich die Möglichkeit die Helligkeit zu ändern? Selbst wenn es etwas dunkler oder heller wird, kann man es ja evtl. darüber ausgleichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Na Rückspiegel auch verbuggt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Noch gefälliger wär's, wenn es ein Tool gäbe, um all diese AA-Modi komplkationsfrei in jedem Spiel einzuschalten. Doch das ist leider Utopie ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ja rate mal was ich beim Lesen des Threadtitels für eine irre Hoffnung hatte... ganz kurz zumindest.


----------



## Bensta (1. Januar 2014)

ganz toll, aber ich schalte AA immer aus. bringt mir nichts


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Januar 2014)

Bensta schrieb:


> ganz toll, aber ich schalte AA immer aus. bringt mir nichts


 
Brille nötig?


----------



## Galford (1. Januar 2014)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Na Rückspiegel auch verbuggt?


 
 Das ist jetzt aber Off-Topic. Nein, der Rückspiegel ist nicht verbuggt. Das hat schon so seinen Sinn, auch wenn man sich darüber streiten kann wie viel (Raser = gelbe Autos, Cops = blaue Autos)


 Eher zum Thema:
 Schlimm finde ich es, wenn Entwickler eine Art von post-processing Anti-Aliasing draufklatschen (FXAA), und man es aber nicht ausschalten kann. Bei NFS Most Wanted 2012 wird das Bild selbst mit dem im Spielmenü einstellbaren 4x Supersampling merkwürdig matschig, wenn auch besser. Das kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass das post-processing Antialiasing zusätzlich aktiviert bleibt. Ich will ein scharfes Bild!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2014)

Also mal Hand aufs Herz das ist doch jeder ansich bekannt das dieser oder jener Modus kann und bewirk. Sonst super sache 

Ich selber nutzte aber echt am Lieben TXAA zusammen mit Downsampling, SGSSAA plus DS oder TrSSAA zusammen mit DS. Kommt halt auf das Spiel an was man raushollen und was halt da am besten aus schaut.

Und lieber Bensta ich glaube du sollst mal zu Augenarzt gehen


----------



## derstef_computec_account (2. Januar 2014)

Die Hersteller von Grafikkarten werden Antialiasing erst tief in den Treibern verankern wenn Spielemagazine (und auch PCGH) aufhören Spiele ohne vernünftiges Antialiasing für die Bewertung selbiger heranzuziehen.
Solange die Leistung auch ohne AA bemessen wird gibt es doch keinen Grund für die Hersteller was zu tun.
Wenn aber Karten von Herstellern die sich in Sachen AA Mühe geben dadurch in der Gesamtwertung besser dastehen ist die Arbeit die in eine vernünftige Umsetzung der Filterung fliessen muss gerechtfertigt.


----------



## KrHome (2. Januar 2014)

derstef_computec_account schrieb:


> Die Hersteller von Grafikkarten werden Antialiasing erst tief in den Treibern verankern wenn Spielemagazine (und auch PCGH) aufhören Spiele ohne vernünftiges Antialiasing für die Bewertung selbiger heranzuziehen.
> Solange die Leistung auch ohne AA bemessen wird gibt es doch keinen Grund für die Hersteller was zu tun.
> Wenn aber Karten von Herstellern die sich in Sachen AA Mühe geben dadurch in der Gesamtwertung besser dastehen ist die Arbeit die in eine vernünftige Umsetzung der Filterung fliessen muss gerechtfertigt.


 Das was du dir ausmalst, ist technisch nicht möglich. 

Früher konnte man MSAA in jedem Spiel erzwingen (aus dieser Zeit stammt noch das heute nutzlose "Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben"-Setting im Treibermenü). Dass das heute nicht mehr geht, liegt ganz sicher nicht an der Unfähigkeit von AMD und Nvidia, sondern an der Art und Weise wie heute Spiele programmiert werden. Da kann man nicht mal eben mit dem Treiber reinpfuschen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also mal Hand aufs Herz das ist doch jeder ansich bekannt das dieser oder jener Modus kann und bewirk. Sonst super sache


 Wirklich? Also ich habe ehrlichgesagt keine Ahnung, was der Unterschied zwischen SGSSAA, MGSSAA oder CFAA sein soll.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Januar 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wirklich? Also ich habe ehrlichgesagt keine Ahnung, was der Unterschied zwischen SGSSAA, MGSSAA oder CFAA sein soll.


 
Ich gebe zu MGSSAA und CFAA habe beides auch nich gehört aber es kann wohl kaum besser sein als unser geliebtes SGSSAA. Denn sonst hätte unser AA-Gur Raff das schon x mal veröffentlicht xD


----------

